
Using Deep Learning to Weaponize Controversy – Slate Star Codex [Fiction] - resalisbury
http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/10/30/sort-by-controversial/
======
resalisbury
"Delete Facebook. Delete Twitter. Throw away your cell phone. Unsubscribe from
the newspaper. Tell your friends and relatives not to discuss politics or
society. If they slip up, break off all contact.

Then, buy canned food. Stockpile water. Learn to shoot a gun. If you can
afford a bunker, get a bunker.

Because one day, whoever keeps feeding us Scissor statements is going to
release one of the bad ones."

